#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 可愛的老虎圖

## 亞雷-鮫



----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

蠻少見到毛色這麼白的老虎，印象中只記得中國大陸那邊有(哪一省我忘了Orz)

----------


## 幻滅之犬

小隻的 好可愛 好想要去抱抱他喔><

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

番禺野生動物園有白虎，還有白虎寶寶！那是在廣東省！
白虎寶寶真的很可愛，能抱一下就好了，心滿意足了！
不過白虎在野外很難生存因為牠們太顯眼了！(傷心)

----------


## 銀月貓

那是白子跟白子交配的結果吧 不是特有種

好可愛 尤其是打喝欠那張

----------


## 鵺影

白額大虎？！...XD

牠們的毛色真漂亮，
不過這樣黑白分明的樣式可能比較適合去大草原謀生了吧？
印像中斑馬的黑白條紋就是為了在某些動物眼中達到隱蔽的效果。

----------


## 瀟湘

反正掠食者多半是二元色盲,黃章白章應該沒差吧...

----------

